# Tests say "Normal"



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

They can't detect something is wrong? I haven't personally taken any tests, but many have and they report here. I've heard basically that only 1 test of 10+ different kinds shows anything out of the ordinary. Most tests come up: "normal". No PROBLEM! WTF?!? Why can't they see this horrible condition manifesting in tests? What is this DP/DR if they can't find anything wrong? What is wrong, really?!?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

What kinds of tests did you get done? I've been kind of interested in getting some test done for myself but is it even worth it? I think the tests come up normal because they dont really matter for anxiety related problems. And most people say DP is an off set of anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Jayd said:


> What kinds of tests did you get done? I've been kind of interested in getting some test done for myself but is it even worth it? I think the tests come up normal because they dont really matter for anxiety related problems. And most people say DP is an off set of anxiety.


I haven't taken any tests. Mostly because others have said that nothing shows up out of the ordinary. Before I knew I had DP I thought I would get tests done and they would be amazed at how different my brain was working.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> They can't detect something is wrong? I haven't personally taken any tests, but many have and they report here. I've heard basically that only 1 test of 10+ different kinds shows anything out of the ordinary. Most tests come up: "normal". No PROBLEM! WTF?!? Why can't they see this horrible condition manifesting in tests? What is this DP/DR if they can't find anything wrong? What is wrong, really?!?


Seriously. Great post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

nirvana said:


> Seriously. Great post.


Thanks Kenny =]


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

It's such a big mystery! How can something so debilitating and such a big cause of suffering be virtually undetectable?!?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It's such a big mystery! How can something so debilitating and such a big cause of suffering be virtually undetectable?!?


No kidding. I guess there are no tests to measure the illness of a persons soul.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

It definitely shows up tests which require attention + good short term memory use.

I tried the Wisconsin card sorting test and it took my life 3 times longer than it should have. Made me feel real shit


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there any tests that can detect any 100% neurological illnesses? Has anyone come up with a physiological reason for this distortion of perception? The Docs are gonna tell you it's all neurological/psychological.

I'm guessing it doesn't come up in EEGs because DPeople and non-DPeople have the same amount of electrical brain activity (Trying to sound smart because i'm taking a psychology course).

So we've got the same brainwaves.... maybe our's take a differnt path in the cerebral cortex? Maybe the electricity in our brains goes not in straight lines but in zig-zags and takes longer to get to the destination?

All of our senses(minus smell) are routed through the Thalamus (a relay center in the brain for the senses). Our sense of sight for the most part is unaffected, but what if it there really was a problem with our vision? (as well as the other senses). Meh, I guess it doesn't help to poke a brain with a metaphorical stick, in the end it's still neuro/psychological.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

i don't think there is a way to test for the chemicals in the brain, which is what DP/DR is mainly an imbalance of.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> Meh, I guess it doesn't help to poke a brain with a metaphorical stick


LoL

Good stuff guys! Very informative and thought provoking answers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to stray here....but......'normal'........ I understand that only as a setting on a hairdryer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Philos said:


> Sorry to stray here....but......'normal'........ I understand that only as a setting on a hairdryer.


Maybe you understand how "normal" is being used in this thread? Maybe you just think of a hairdryer? IDK.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> They can't detect something is wrong? I haven't personally taken any tests, but many have and they report here. I've heard basically that only 1 test of 10+ different kinds shows anything out of the ordinary. Most tests come up: "normal". No PROBLEM! WTF?!? Why can't they see this horrible condition manifesting in tests? What is this DP/DR if they can't find anything wrong? What is wrong, really?!?


Apparently, DP/DR can be detected on a PET scan and an fMRI. Fact.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think the type of tests that people are refering to as coming up normal are blood panels. I, personally, have had blood panels every two months. They check white and red blood cell count, cholesterol, tyroid function, blood sugar, etc. I've also had a ct which measure intercranial pressure and gives a view of the brain and those were all normal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Apparently, DP/DR can be detected on a PET scan and an fMRI. Fact.


Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> I think the type of tests that people are refering to as coming up normal are blood panels. I, personally, have had blood panels every two months. They check white and red blood cell count, cholesterol, tyroid function, blood sugar, etc. I've also had a ct which measure intercranial pressure and gives a view of the brain and those were all normal.


Thanks. I was hoping you'd reply cause I remember you had taken lots of tests.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Because DP/DR is too extreme for their outdated equipment.


----------

